# Stopping Overclocking



## Malice653 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am currently only using ati tool to increase the fan speed on my hd2900xt. I do not need ati tool to overclock. However, whenever I try to use ati tool it overclocks my card anyway. I inittially thought this would be fine since I'd be running these clocks through catalyst control center for 3d applications anyway. But ati tool overclocks my card even when I dont have a 3d app. running which only makes my card run hotter than it needs to be just for browsing. Is there anyway I can stop ati tool from overclocking my card? If not, is there a program out there that would just allow me to control my cards fan?


----------



## Duxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Have you tried RivaTuner yet?  Thats what i use to control fan speed.


----------



## Malice653 (Feb 25, 2008)

I downloaded it once but never got the .cfg. If it'll help me situation I'm all for it. How do I rig up Rivatuner to control my fan speed? I'm running XP64 btw.


edit: nevermind, I got rivatuner working. thank you for your suggestion!


----------

